# Forklift store alert (for 16mm and 7/8 scales)



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

http://www.x-tremegeek.com/templates/searchdetail.asp?productid=19461&sk=GKBSS82

I purchased one just now, might be a tad big for smaller scales like 1:32


I have purchased aerial trams from them in the past and modified them to haul freight; they are about the same price as the forklift


Dave V


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool, but forget the forklift, where do we find the aerial freight trams!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

sorry, aerial cable 

http://www.x-tremegeek.com/templates/searchdetail.asp?productid=34058


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool. I have toyed with a "bucket tram" in my mind for a while, but this would not be the way to go. Would be an interesting way to power (solar) a Rigi tho....


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

My first driving attempt. As you can see, it's hard to hold the camera with one hand and the controller with the other. I should have used a tripod. Yes, it goes in reverse. I got it on sale from Extreme Geek for $15 (online). I model in 7/8 scale which is close to 1/12 and didn't know it but the cab is too small for that scale, even for 16mm scale, which the figure is. So, I'll have to modify the forklift and give it some weathering. The forklift would be a good choice for most other largescale trains like 1:20.3 or possibly even 1:29. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/FJandG#p/a/u/0/HM2gp5p3haw


----------

